# To keep or not to keep 350 rebuit engine?



## rayray3 (Jan 7, 2009)

Greetings,
Im getting a 400 built this week for my 1968 vert clone. What's in there now is the original 350 block with 400 parts (not sure which ones).

Since its not a true GTO, would it be worth it to keep my matching block for resale value down the line or just get the core charge for it as it would need to be redone anyway?

Obviously, this would not be a question if it was a True gto matching numbers.

Im leaning towards not keeping it as i have no room for it. 

Thanks,
Rayray3


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you have no room for it, turn it in for the core credit. Me, I'd keep it, but then, I have issues with keeping stuff I don't really need.......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would pickel it and keep it. Find room. 20-30 yrs from now it could more then make up for the hassle of keeping it if you sell the car and have the original engine. GTO or not.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> If you have no room for it, turn it in for the core credit. Me, I'd keep it, but then, I have issues with keeping stuff I don't really need.......


Jeff, it's called "packratism" and it's alive and well in MN too........... :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I kept my 350 for my Lemans, guy I bought it from had kept it. I really wish he would have tossed it, as now it sits in my garage and I am at the same cross road knowing I will never put it back in, but wondering if it will ever have value. But, when gas hit $4 a gallon I considered putting it back in. I kept the greasy POS, lol... Mine was swapped at 100K for the 400, so I think mine is actually a good, running motor.


----------

